# UPC modem blocked ports and sluggish



## sean14 (26 Oct 2009)

Hi

Just had UPC Internet installed the other day and finding it troublesome. Major trouble with downloading torrents and viewing Internet pages at the same time . 

I found out the modem, a cisco wireless, that they provide has blocked ports. I was able to unlock by going into the router settings but still I'm finding it sluggish, often a page will time out or take ages to load. I'm on the 10mb speed.

Ive heard a lot of people are having trouble with UPC and this modem. Tech support are useless they just give you a phone number for PC support and its not free to call!

Anyone know is BT Internet any good?  I was on Eircom before this.

Regards


----------



## Frank (26 Oct 2009)

Try plugging in to the wired network and see if that improves the speed.

I found my wireless connection slow, I think more of a problem with the netgear router than the modem or upc.

I suppose ight be worth bringing the laptop to another house with interenet and see if the speed is any better, maybe mates house or the like.

That way you can rule out the computer as the problem.


----------



## sean14 (26 Oct 2009)

Hi frank, Thanks for the tips, The laptop is as new i formatted the hard drive the other day to factory set, All was ok with my previous eircom connection , the wireless could be an issue with these cisco modems i have heard that before alright.


----------

